
Startup Superpower: Customer Discovery Machine - ibains
https://medium.com/prophecy-io/startup-superpower-customer-discovery-machine-30260d36415a
======
ibains
Hi everyone! in trying to find product market fit, I've learned the great
value of customer discovery. I've written it how I'd share with a friend
starting her own startup. Look forward to learning from other people's
experience as well!

